# Items for sale but not in fact for sale at all.



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I have noticed over the last few weeks an increase in the number of items advertised for sale in the Market place Parts & Misc for sale section that aren't for sale on there at all. The items post just directs you to whatever being auctioned on eBay. :? Call me finicky/picky or whatever but it appears to me that this is a way of getting round the rules by not posting a price and in fact not selling the item on here at all. I thought in order to comply with the market place rules you had to state a price and not create an auction which is what eBay is of course. Well maybe I am wrong and it doesn't break the rules but I would be interested in hearing a mod/admins point of view on this.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I totally agree mate, it is quite a cynical way of getting round the rules.

I do sometimes pm a buyer if they haven't put a price with a very friendly reminder that it is a rule and a mod may remove their advert otherwise, someone did this for me a long time ago and I appreciated the heads up as I think most would not consciously abuse rules, let's face it I doubt many people read T&C's 

I think if they put a price for forum members that would be ok, I also notice that a lot of the ads are from people who have 1 post or only a few and are just using the forum for their own personal one off gain.

Charlie


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Interesting point indeed. I suppose the only way to get around this would be to stop people posting links to ebay at all? Which I can't say would be a bad thing either.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Or remain insistent that they put a price in their advert and if someone wants to buy it through the forum they get that price.

So the seller takes the risk of not getting as much as Ebay may get them, this may prove sufficient disincentive to put off those who just sign up to use the for sale section, whilst still allowing the active contributors the benefit of the option?

You have a tricky job Nem 

Charlie


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Nem said:


> Interesting point indeed. I suppose the only way to get around this would be to stop people posting links to ebay at all? Which I can't say would be a bad thing either.


 Agreed ...well on the for sale section anyway.
Also the only way I can see it working is if there was a buy it now on the item on eBay. :? I don't see many people wanting to take an item off eBay unless they state its also for sale elsewhere and the seller reserves the right to remove the listing from eBay. :? IMO as it stands its definitely against the selling rules. Either stop it happening and remove such threads or change the rules. :? 
On a slightly different note. What About people who put up posts in say the Mk1 forum with a link to eBay saying "look what I have just found"? or similar. I must admit I have been guilty of doing such in the past. :roll: I'm not saying that's wrong but I know some members who have already seen the item and intend to bid on it have got upset as they understandably believe its lessened their chances of winning the Auction and will/may push the price up of it. Hmmmmmm


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well I've been against people linking to ebay auctions for a long time now specifically for that reason.

But again, no way of really stopping it.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Nem said:


> Well I've been against people linking to ebay auctions for a long time now specifically for that reason.
> 
> But again, no way of really stopping it.


In the for sale section you could 1/ state no eBay links and 2/ Remove any that appear.That would be a start.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

I don't see a problem with ebay links as long as they have a buy it now price as opposed to an auction format. Then they are 'for sale'.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Tim G said:


> I don't see a problem with ebay links as long as they have a buy it now price as opposed to an auction format. Then they are 'for sale'.


 That's what I suggested and would please all.... I think :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The rule is a price should be stated - so if a price isn't stated then perhaps it should just be deleted? It would be to the sellers advantage to sell directly without eBay fees so they could simply put up a price they would be happy with and if it sold on eBay then they could just say "SOLD". It sounds like it just needs policeing. For a "Buy if Now" they could quote the buy it now price, or even a discounted Forum Buy it Now (less eBay fees) on their post, so it still complies with the rules.

As regards heads up about things being sold on eBay I don't see that as a problem in itself. Sure it may inconvenience a bidder who doesn't want anyone else to know about it but on the other hand the seller will be pleased and so will others on this forum who are interested.


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Agree with their needing to be a price advertised on the forum.

As for Ebay, then I really don't feel people should advertise there (via auction format) as well as advertise elsewhere. Can someone please tell me where there are rules on Ebay that state that a 'seller can reserve the right to remove the listing from eBay'. Other than the item becoming broken / lost or the seller has changed their mind about selling completely, there is no such 'right' That idea is pure fiction and sellers that are auctioning items should have the courtesy (and moral and ethical fortitude) to see an auction through (use a reserve price if worried about sales price). Can you imagine where we would be if Christies suddenly found their lots disappearing as a result of sellers suddenly finding a better deal (perhaps) elsewhere and changing their minds all the time.

I refuse to bid on anything on Ebay where a seller expresses such a 'right' - it just makes me feel they are a fly by night and untrustworthy.

There, that's my two pennorth for the day. :evil:


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

I've bought and sold a few bits and bobs on here since I've had my TT and don't particularly mind links to eBay. Won't most people do as I have and advertise on here first to try to get a sale without having to pay eBay and PayPal fees and if there are no takers, then bang it on eBay to secure a sale? I do find the lack of a price a bit irritating though as it always helps to guide negotiations.

As an example, I advertised an Alcantara gear knob & an air cleaner/filter box on here recently with prices clearly stated (£25 + P&P). Several enquirers (quite understandably I suppose) wanted to negotiate an already bargain basement price down by the cost of postage & packing. Since this would have amounted to an unreasonable level of discount (15% in one case and 35% in the other), I stook rigidly to the advertised price. The gear knob sold quickly but I had to resort to eBay to shift the air cleaner/filter box. In the latter case, I got the £24.99 asking price, but eBay took £3.12 in total fees and PayPal took £1.39, amounting to a combined rip-off total of 18% of the hammer price.

Conclusion: I would prefer a sale on here but moving to a link to an eBay auction (i.e. item is still technically for sale) seems a quite reasonable approach to me. There is the possibility of ending the auction early and selling outside eBay, which doesn't seem fair unless there are no bidders at the time of the outside agreement. eBay may whine, but it still gets its listing fee, does it not?

Doug


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry, could someone explain to me what the issue is?

They post up a link to an item that they are selling on ebay.

All interested parties watch it and bid to their max.

It means you don't miss out on something you want (if you didn't check ebay that week etc) and they get the best price for the item?

Once again I don't see the issue. There must be bigger things for you to worry about... :?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I agree with a lot of things in here, especially with the lack of price. I have a few thoughts, I will see if we can do them...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hark said:


> Sorry, could someone explain to me what the issue is?
> 
> They post up a link to an item that they are selling on ebay.
> 
> ...


What about those who don't use ebay? Strange though it may seem, there are some people (including myself) who don't use ebay and probably never will (shock, horror!). If a seller advertises just by a link to ebay then we're effectively excluded from buying the item. Yeah, I know it's down to personal choice but it still annoys. :?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Could someone please explain what the issue is!!!! [smiley=bomb.gif]

Having sold lots of bits on here it can be quite irritating on occasions. You state a price but most people make you a silly offer or say they will have it and then don't.

The seller gets less for their item if they sell it on ebay but at least this way everyone gets a fair go at it. Rather than the 'the best offer by the end of teh day gets it' which did happen before.

If you want them to state a price fine and people will remove auctions, but strictly speaking it is against ebay rules. I know because some retard reported me for it. :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, could someone explain to me what the issue is?
> ...


That's why they should post a price and sell direct :wink:


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

At work we have an internal noticeboard which is on the Intranet which you can put for sale or wanted items on.

One thing they did was put a "FORM" which you had to complete.

I.E - Name / Description

Price:

Quality:

blah blah blah.

This does then allow the *MUST HAVEs* to be on the advert. Any additional information can be entered via a box at the bottom.

What do we think? [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Rudetesh99 said:


> At work we have an internal noticeboard which is on the Intranet which you can put for sale or wanted items on.
> 
> One thing they did was put a "FORM" which you had to complete.
> 
> ...


 I suggested something very similar not so long ago but it wasn't taken up :?


----------

